# National Young Bird Show, Louisville KY



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

The National Young Bird Show in Louisville Kentucky was held on Saturday. There were 4,756 entries shown by 498 exhibitors. I have attached the sign showing the number of each breed. The Louisville Pigeon Club does a great job.

It was a good time.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

cool thanks


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I was there, all the way up from Canada!


----------



## sansert (Nov 8, 2012)

I was there too. Not showing yet but I live there. Never miss it


----------

